# Dealing with Arthritis in the Hands



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't been officially diagnosed with arthritis in my hands but my ortho dr feels pretty sure it is. I have overused my hands like a lot of us have for many yrs and I am feeling it.Im 63 and still work full time plus overtime....I just need to hang in there a little bit more.But the hands are really bothering me.It is my right hand at the thumb/grip area.Dr. says a lot of people have the same thing.I cant do no where near what I used to in the shop but am still trucking on along. All I use is Voltaren Gel on the painful area. Dont want to use celebrex ,advil,etc. because of liver and kidneys Voltaren helps some but still not good. I wonder about the future use being affected.What do some of you do that may have similar symptoms?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Jogging In A Jug. A bunch of recipes for it on-line, each slightly different. The one I chose is 2 qts red grape juice, 2 gts apple juice, 1 cup of honey, 1 cup of apple cider vinegar. Took a week or so to start kicking in for me, but did help. Apparently won't work for everyone, but does for me. Just take a slug or two of it every day. Even if it doesn't help your arthritis, might help you be a bit more healthy. 

VA said I had arthritis of the spine when I retired, but couldn't tell me what kind. So, asked them to check - said I didn't have rhumetoid or osteo arthritis. Being as there are over a hundred type, asked them to check for something else. I wound up going for check 9 times, and each time I was told I did not have rhumetoid or osteo arthritis. I gave up and haven't been to the VA since. Retired in '81.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Mike. I am 63 also and have arthritis beginning to show itself in my hands and right knee. Wife said the hand trouble is because I was a "knuckle cracker"; you know crack the knuckles when they get stiff. 
The knee was an injury when I was younger. After it healed for a while I would be walking along and it would just give way and I would be sprawled on the ground. Not a nice situation!! :surprise::no:

I take Voltaren capsules and try to keep my hands warm when they are hurting.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

The trouble with all pain-killers I've found,is you can get to tolerate them & they don't seem to be as effective. About once or twice a week,try taking Epsom salts,but only a very small amount.I take just enough to cover a 10 cent piece. You will know how much you need & it wont have a laxative effect if done right.This reply will cause some people to laugh but they don't have arthritis.It's not a cure,it just lets the pain-killers keep working. James.


----------



## gmcromp (Jun 1, 2012)

I am 65 and have had both hands fixed including the ulnar nerve repair. My knuckles swell and arthritis medicine doesn't do much for me. I have heard that a shot of vinegar works for some folks. What works extremely well for me is applying essential oils to the top of my hands and knuckles. I use a blend of five different oils (deep blue, lemongrass, wintergreen, turmeric, and copaiba), it provides several hours of pain relief. 
According to the Doctor I don't have RA, but he agrees that I have some form of arthritis. like it was mentioned already there are a lot of different types and not many remedies short of serious drugs. Good luck, it is a hard road getting old.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

The absolute best home remedy that my wife and I use on almost a daily basis is St. John's Wort Oil. I have found it to be the best thing for any kind of pain, arthritis, inflammation and even wound healing. 

The one we use has St. John's Wort flowers infused in olive oil. We go to the Mediterranean every year where it is sold in markets by the local women who make it. I have never bought a commercial brand but I'm sure a good health food store would have it. 

The St. John's Wort works great on its own but for serious pain you can rub in a a few drops of DMSO on top of the St. John's Wort. DMSO on it's own is great for arthritis and other inflammation but a little on top of the St. Johns amplifies it's strength. DMSO is a carrier so it carries itself and whatever it is mixed with into the body. For this reason you want to have clean hands when using it. 

DMSO was discovered by an organ transplant surgeon Dr. Stanley Jacob in 1961. He wrote a book about it and is well worth reading if you are interested in taking charge of your own health.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Mike
I have the same issue. I take glucosamine every day and I wear a magnetic bracelet on both wrists. I swear that the magnets help some. If I take them off I can hardly move my hands after a few days. I also take Ibuprofen when I am having a very bad day.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

roxanne562001 said:


> Hi Mike
> I have the same issue. I take glucosamine every day and I wear a magnetic bracelet on both wrists. I swear that the magnets help some. If I take them off I can hardly move my hands after a few days. I also take Ibuprofen when I am having a very bad day.


I'm thinking about the magnet route. My 95 year old Mom started wearing them, and she swears that she not only doesn't have as much pain, but that they relieved a lot of the shakiness she has in her hands. Now she can sign a check!


----------



## apla53 (Dec 11, 2014)

Got the same complaints ... is painfull ! You cannot repairr the damage, painkillers is 1 solution ... I tried ( since 2 months ) CBD - cannabisoil - and have good result : NO PAIN anymore.
Hands still stiff when i wake up, but after a few minutes of ' exercise' I can use my hands again and WITHOUT pain !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

EMU oil ,https://www.threefeathersemus.com/products/extreme-cryo-gel-pain-rub

CBD oil drops 2X day


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I'm 69 and have been in a wheelchair full time since Jan. 2001. In 2005 I became one of the 20% for whom Medicare approves power wheelchairs. I had developed, quoting the hand specialist I saw, "severe osteoarthritis" in both hands, especially in the base of my thumbs. The diagnosis was based in part on an ultrasound scan of my hands. Even the administering tech remarked on how my thumbs "lit up" I was told manual wheelchair users tend to develop after about 12 years or so, and my symptoms first became noticeable in about 2013. Last summer I got into phone games and my left hand (non dominant) became very painful. Physical therapy sessions with iontophoresis of something and ultrasound relieved the pain. I now take 500 mg acetaminophen daily. The pain is greatly reduced. What I have noticed is a bit of loss of strength and perhaps fine motor control. But I don't feel seriously impaired.

in 2012, when I was 62, after 6 hours in an MRI (for unrelated issues) "arthritic changes" were diagnosed in my lower back. I was prescribed a high dose of gabapentin, but I question its effectiveness. It may well be that because I have no feeling below the rib cage, except along the lumbar vertebrae, that the gabapentin makes no difference. 

I have learned that spinal arthritis is almost a normal condition of aging caused by deterioration of the spinal discs.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Dimethyl Sulfoxide (DMSO)WAS DISCOVERED IN THE 19TH CENTURY. It was used long before 1961. As a kid growing up we used DMSO on horses legs daily. It has been used on athletes as long as I can remember. If you use too much, your body will reak of it. Terrible smell. You can taste it after it has been used. It is great to help swelling, strains, and sprains.


----------



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

Flutemaker said:


> I haven't been officially diagnosed with arthritis in my hands but my ortho dr feels pretty sure it is. I have overused my hands like a lot of us have for many yrs and I am feeling it.Im 63 and still work full time plus overtime....I just need to hang in there a little bit more.But the hands are really bothering me.It is my right hand at the thumb/grip area.Dr. says a lot of people have the same thing.I cant do no where near what I used to in the shop but am still trucking on along. All I use is Voltaren Gel on the painful area. Dont want to use celebrex ,advil,etc. because of liver and kidneys Voltaren helps some but still not good. I wonder about the future use being affected.What do some of you do that may have similar symptoms?


Try curcumin, a major ingredient of turmeric. It's an anti-inflammatory without the NSAIDs effects on the organs. You can buy it at the pharmacy, health food stores, or online. It works just as well, if not better than ibuprofen and similar drugs that damage our organs. 

An ointment that is supposed to work wonders is Flexcin as it contains Cetyl Myristoleate. I saw a TV program where a research MD from a New York university was interviewed, and he was recommending it for joint issues.

Hope these suggestions help, but I sincerely recommend you research these ideas before you try them. They won't harm you, but they won't work miracles....miracles seem to have evaporated with the times, my friend.

Adios


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Dimethyl Sulfoxide (DMSO)WAS DISCOVERED IN THE 19TH CENTURY. It was used long before 1961. As a kid growing up we used DMSO on horses legs daily. It has been used on athletes as long as I can remember. If you use too much, your body will reak of it. Terrible smell. You can taste it after it has been used. It is great to help swelling, strains, and sprains.



I used DMSO as a laboratory solvent for years. It rapidly penetrates plastic gloves and skin. About 60 years ago it was thought it might replace the syringe for injections (who likes shots?)(I do not mean the type found in bars) but things like insulin do not penetrate the skin along with it. On the other hand, the effects of LSD were discovered when it was dissolved in DMSO.

When it penetrates skin within about 20 seconds a garlic-onion like flavor appears.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> The trouble with all pain-killers I've found,is you can get to tolerate them & they don't seem to be as effective. About once or twice a week,try taking Epsom salts,but only a very small amount.I take just enough to cover a 10 cent piece. You will know how much you need & it wont have a laxative effect if done right.This reply will cause some people to laugh but they don't have arthritis.It's not a cure,it just lets the pain-killers keep working. James.


It's probably the Magnesium, James. There are topical Mg. sprays available...basically lotions that absorb into the skin. Another option is MSM capsules; in that case it's supposedly the organic Sulphur compound (as opposed to the mineral form).

"However, there is evidence that MSM may help a bit with the pain and swelling of knee osteoarthritis. Also, early animal research shows some promise for decreasing joint degeneration."
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/msm-methylsulfonylmethane-uses-and-risks#1
I can say for a certainty that it helped my wife's excruciating arthritis in her jaw; hugely in fact!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> I'm thinking about the magnet route. My 95 year old Mom started wearing them, and she swears that she not only doesn't have as much pain, but that they relieved a lot of the shakiness she has in her hands. Now she can sign a check!


Not to scare anyone or make light of the magnetic idea but just be very careful. My dad (died in 2011 at 100) was a very healthy individual but had pain at times in his wrists and tried the wrist magnets route. He went for a short walk one time and was gone for three days. We had a mob of people looking for him and finally got a call from the railway people. He was found hanging from the side of the old iron bridge that crosses the creek. Apparently the train drivers had seen him from day one but thought he was waving as they passed over the bridge. He had actually slipped over reaching for his hat he'd dropped and the magnets saved him from a disastrous fall as they held him to the girders. So you see, magnets can do a powerful lot of good but, in this instance, not in the way originally intended. We took him home for a warm dinner.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My magnetic personality ain't helpin' at all! 

Tom; a whole new meaning to 'getting railroaded'. 
He probably claimed that he'd simply lost track(?).


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

DaninVan said:


> My magnetic personality ain't helpin' at all!
> 
> Tom; a whole new meaning to 'getting railroaded'.
> He probably claimed that he'd simply lost track(?).


Stop it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...
On the MSM remedy thing, I should have mentioned that if you're on blood thinners it's _not recommended_!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

MSM, is a product that is derived from DMSO. MSM has many of the properties of DMSO, but is generally regarded as a food supplement. It has not been subject to the medical studies of DMSO and is not considered to be as effective as DMSO in treating most ailments.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark; typically for these types of remedies, folks try them for ailments for which there's no logical rational, then they opine that they don't work.
MSM is supposed to target connective tissue. Period. It's primary medical study was on Arthritis sufferers and for which it had fairly good results. It can be hard on the gut and taking it with meals is strongly recommended.
I've started taking it again myself; OA in my knees and shoulder. I'll give it a month (6x1,000mg daily).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ran across this while watching The Zoo (one of several similar shows about behind the scenes at a zoo, interesting). 
They had an older kangaroo with arthritis, very slow moving. The vet got talked into finding out if Cryotherapy would help. So they tried it. Then turned him loose in a yard, and ran around like he was young. Now he gets regular treatments. Do a search on Cryotherapy arthritis treatment. Supposedly inexpensive, but didn't double check that.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Ran across this while watching The Zoo (one of several similar shows about behind the scenes at a zoo, interesting).
> They had an older kangaroo with arthritis, very slow moving. The vet got talked into finding out if Cryotherapy would help. So they tried it. Then turned him loose in a yard, and ran around like he was young. Now he gets regular treatments. Do a search on Cryotherapy arthritis treatment. Supposedly inexpensive, but didn't double check that.


I have used this rub for several years and had success with it.

https://www.threefeathersemus.com/products/extreme-cryo-gel-pain-rub
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If it gets resuts, excellent! But I'm not clear on why they include MSM, Chondroitin, and Glucosamine in a_ topical_ formulation? All three of those are intended for ingestion...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> If it gets resuts, excellent! But I'm not clear on why they include MSM, Chondroitin, and Glucosamine in a_ topical_ formulation? All three of those are intended for ingestion...


Maybe those ingredients don't work in a topical ointment,and are just included to sell the product, but there seems to be other ingredients that are effective.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree, Herb. I wish they wouldn't do that. But then, maybe they're onto something... 
In either case if it works, eh?


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mark; typically for these types of remedies, folks try them for ailments for which there's no logical rational, then they opine that they don't work.
> MSM is supposed to target connective tissue. Period. It's primary medical study was on Arthritis sufferers and for which it had fairly good results. It can be hard on the gut and taking it with meals is strongly recommended.
> I've started taking it again myself; OA in my knees and shoulder. I'll give it a month (6x1,000mg daily).


I take MSM everyday myself. It's fairly inexpensive and it has helped to eliminate the arthritis I have had in my lower back since I injured it 30 years ago. It is not as effective as DMSO but it doesn't give you the garlic smell that DMSO does.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Tom that your condition has deteriated to this extent. I've been wondering how you were because of the lack of postings from you. I really had high hopes of you becoming a very competant routologist. I wish that I could suggest something to ease your pain.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Downside*



MYB said:


> I take MSM everyday myself. It's fairly inexpensive and it has helped to eliminate the arthritis I have had in my lower back since I injured it 30 years ago. It is not as effective as DMSO but it doesn't give you the garlic smell that DMSO does.


So...dealing with vampires on top of the OA?


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes the same problem. Thumbs in particular and the last joint in the index and little finger on my left hand. I tried Voltaren and it did nothing for me. Aleve is what I have been using but not every day.


----------



## handycrowd (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm only 51 and starting to have problems on the joints which have been bashed a lot during 35 years of contracting. I'm scared to use pain killers as I'm afraid that it it allow me to further abuse my hands. I figure the pain is there for a reason, i.e. to tell me to quit hurting my hands! 

Interested to read about the more natural remedies here though. Useful, thanks.


----------



## divingfe (Jan 28, 2013)

Flutemaker said:


> I haven't been officially diagnosed with arthritis in my hands but my ortho dr feels pretty sure it is. I have overused my hands like a lot of us have for many yrs and I am feeling it.Im 63 and still work full time plus overtime....I just need to hang in there a little bit more.But the hands are really bothering me.It is my right hand at the thumb/grip area.Dr. says a lot of people have the same thing.I cant do no where near what I used to in the shop but am still trucking on along. All I use is Voltaren Gel on the painful area. Dont want to use celebrex ,advil,etc. because of liver and kidneys Voltaren helps some but still not good. I wonder about the future use being affected.What do some of you do that may have similar symptoms?


Sorry to hear about your affliction. I had the same problems as you describe, starting in 2012. A Native American noticed my pain and suggested that I try Turmeric Root Extract- also referred to as Curcumin. It comes in powder form from reputable Health food stores or Online. It needs pepper extract to absorb in the body properly- some capsules have the pepper already mixed in- otherwise get Bio-Perrine, as the pepper source. I tried it daily, and within 1-2 weeks, the problem greatly lessened and eventually totally disappeared. The only possible side effects seem to be dry-mouth/slight overnight dehydration; the solution was to drink lots more fluids- a good idea anyway. I have never had the problems recur and still take it daily. My wife researched it online to find the best bran/ price. Probably the easiest and simplest solution for you to give an honest try . Good luck.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I'm so sorry Tom that your condition has deteriated to this extent. I've been wondering how you were because of the lack of postings from you. I really had high hopes of you becoming a very competant routologist. I wish that I could suggest something to ease your pain.


 @harrysin, Thank you so much for your thoughts. My lack of posting for several months were due to a log in problem that @Cricket resolved.
I really feel the arthritis I described is not a serious impediment. At the risk of hijacking this thread the real impediment is my severe sleep apnea and never feeling rested and clear-minded enough to safely work with rapidly spinning sharp things. I am working on ways to be able to get back to where I want to be.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Roger That!*



divingfe said:


> Sorry to hear about your affliction. I had the same problems as you describe, starting in 2012. A Native American noticed my pain and suggested that I try Turmeric Root Extract- also referred to as Curcumin. It comes in powder form from reputable Health food stores or Online. It needs pepper extract to absorb in the body properly- some capsules have the pepper already mixed in- otherwise get Bio-Perrine, as the pepper source. I tried it daily, and within 1-2 weeks, the problem greatly lessened and eventually totally disappeared. The only possible side effects seem to be dry-mouth/slight overnight dehydration; the solution was to drink lots more fluids- a good idea anyway. I have never had the problems recur and still take it daily. My wife researched it online to find the best bran/ price. Probably the easiest and simplest solution for you to give an honest try . Good luck.




I've only heard _positive_ things about the Turmeric. Expect the price to go up as more folks start buying it, ie supply and demand.
Totally different issue, but we've recently started sprinkling ground cloves on and around the picnic table...seems to work like a charm at discouraging the wasps! Seriously.


----------



## Inor (Aug 15, 2019)

My wife has some arthritis problems in her hands. A couple years ago we got her this wax machine thing. It uses a wax that melts at a very low temperature, maybe around 110-120 degrees. When her hands are acting up she just puts them in the wax for 5-10 minutes. She says it helps a LOT.

(I am out of town on business at the moment, but will be going home tomorrow. If you want, I can post the specifics of the type of wax and melting machine name when I get home.)


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Inor said:


> My wife has some arthritis problems in her hands. A couple years ago we got her this wax machine thing. It uses a wax that melts at a very low temperature, maybe around 110-120 degrees. When her hands are acting up she just puts them in the wax for 5-10 minutes. She says it helps a LOT.
> 
> (I am out of town on business at the moment, but will be going home tomorrow. If you want, I can post the specifics of the type of wax and melting machine name when I get home.)


That reminds me of a story I heard some time ago. A fella came out of the bush up north where he'd been logging for quite some time. Decided to get a complete cleanup so he went for a haircut, shave, had a long hot bath and a great massage. The whole nine yards. The massage was finished and she asked him if he wanted a wax job. He wasn't too clear on that but thought what the heck, so said yes. She told him to stand close to the table and lay his ***** out and close his eyes. He did just that. She wound up and gave his ***** a mighty whack. The wax popped out of both his ears.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rotflmao


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So basically, a whack job?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TWheels said:


> @harrysin, Thank you so much for your thoughts. My lack of posting for several months were due to a log in problem that @Cricket resolved.
> I really feel the arthritis I described is not a serious impediment. At the risk of hijacking this thread the real impediment is my severe sleep apnea and never feeling rested and clear-minded enough to safely work with rapidly spinning sharp things. I am working on ways to be able to get back to where I want to be.


For the sleep apnea Tom you most likely need a CPAP machine. I wasn't feeling rested either until I had to start using one (or lose my drivers license). Now I'm addicted to it. I feel much better now on waking than before.

I have pretty severe arthritis. Shoulder rotator cups are worn out , especially the left one, right knee that was supposed to get replaced is extremely sore and hard to walk on, back is sore, and hands a little stiff but still functional, just not as much strength in them as before. I was managing reasonably well with it by taking arthrotec, an nsaid pain reliever. But my doc says I'm getting dangerously close to having to go on dialysis from using them so I've quit. Hopefully some of these home remedy compounds can help. My wife found some stuff with essential oils that is made very near here that has helped my shoulder but the relief is is only good for a few hours.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I've only heard _positive_ things about the Turmeric. Expect the price to go up as more folks start buying it, ie supply and demand.
> Totally different issue, but we've recently started sprinkling ground cloves on and around the picnic table...seems to work like a charm at discouraging the wasps! Seriously.


I’m sure it works for some, but I had zero benefits with it. Tried pills , then tried pure turmeric in powder form.
The stuff will stain stainless steel . Hardly imagine what it does to your insides


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> For the sleep apnea Tom you most likely need a CPAP machine. I wasn't feeling rested either until I had to start using one (or lose my drivers license). Now I'm addicted to it. I feel much better now on waking than before.
> 
> I have pretty severe arthritis. Shoulder rotator cups are worn out , especially the left one, right knee that was supposed to get replaced is extremely sore and hard to walk on, back is sore, and hands a little stiff but still functional, just not as much strength in them as before. I was managing reasonably well with it by taking arthrotec, an nsaid pain reliever.* But my doc says I'm getting dangerously close to having to go on dialysis from using them *so I've quit. Hopefully some of these home remedy compounds can help. My wife found some stuff with essential oils that is made very near here that has helped my shoulder but the relief is is only good for a few hours.


Wow that’s some scary . I take naproxen about 5 days a week . It’s the only thing that helps


----------



## br1896 (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn’t stand the CPAP so I got a dental appliance that corrects my sleep apnea.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

br1896 said:


> I couldn’t stand the CPAP so I got a dental appliance that corrects my sleep apnea.


I have not heard of that. I have tried Cpap twice and gave it up, do you have a link I could research that method?
Herb


----------



## davetrow (Mar 22, 2019)

If you're lucky, a dental appliance will work for sleep apnea. If it doesn't, there are two other possibilities.

1. For moderate sleep apnea, believe it or not, learning to play the didgeridoo can help. My sleep doctor swears by it; apparently the circular breathing required strengthens and tones certain muscles whose weakness contributes to apnea.

2. For serious sleep apnea, a dental appliance is unlikely to be sufficient. In that case, working with your sleep doctor to find the kind of mask that gets you most of the way is essential, and then willpower. It can be quite hard, but sleep apnea can kill you--actually, if you get old enough it *will* kill you by damaging your heart--so don't give up.

One thing I'm sure of, though, is that dealing with sleep apnea is not a DIY undertaking. If you're not satisfied with your sleep doctor, find another one. It's his or her job to find a solution you can live with.

Good luck!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

CPAP is worth it and if necessary the suffering, the latter being more of a discomfort than reality. the downside is far and away worse. 

As davetrow pointed out, find a Doc you can work with. It is worth it Herb!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My problem with CPap was that it closed off my breathing. Couldn't get the pressure down low enough to make it work. I sleep with O2, and lately I've lost almost 30 lbs and it doesn't seem as bad anymore. The O2 has helped, but losing the weight seems to have helped more. I am thinking of losing another 10 lbs or so, which brings me down close to high school weight. I should probably have a retest, but I find myself sleeping pretty soundly, except for the bathroom stops. I don't wake up feeling exhausted anymore.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> For the sleep apnea Tom you most likely need a CPAP machine. I wasn't feeling rested either until I had to start using one (or lose my drivers license). Now I'm addicted to it. I feel much better now on waking than before.
> .


 @Cherryville Chuck, Thanks. I used a CPAP for about a decade and have used a BiPPAP for 3 1/2 years. I have a phone app that shows info from the BiPAP. It is amazing how many apnea and hypoapmea events I have on bad night.also have insomnia (exhibit A: time of this posting.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with the CPAP for sleep apnea, but will warn that it is an uncomfortable machine. 

In my case, arthritis is quite bad but I would have to tell the whole story on how I alleviate some of the pain. But to boil it down, and I do not recommend the doses I take to anyone unless you have cancer. Is my heavy use of pain meds. However, I fell from a 5 story building and one of the things broken (well shattered) was both wrists. I only have about 5 percent movement in left wrist, and 0 percent in right one. This was in 2001, and the arthritis has only gotten worse. I barely function, at any normal rate but the pain is fairly well subsided when I take what is prescribed. But I do dislike being on them, and take as minimal as possible. I purposefully cut myself down to a level that may not kill me (if that was ever going to kill me) As I use to take 4 - 80 Oxys a day, and as much Percocet as needed (usually have a bottle of 160 laying around) I took that amount for nearly 10 years. But now am on 2 - 40s a day, and try to use no more than 1 or 2 percs a day (if I even use them).

Please know, both shattered wrists is about the least of my issues. And the only reason I was/am on such a high dose is due to how much morphine the hospital had to use on me. 

Not sure why I even wrote any of this down, other to let myself know I am doing better now.
But sadly the arthritis is something I (and most people) will have to live with.

I do use some custom made braces during sleep, and sometimes during BAD days, and these do help A LOT. Perhaps to some psychological effect, but surely to some real pain lessening effect (could be used for anyone)

The braces could be made by anyone, using a hard type plastic that forms well using just boiling water to shape around wrists, then harden as cooled.
Now these I do recommend trying to some extent, and see if they help you (or anyone for that matter)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BCR said:


> I agree with the CPAP for sleep apnea, but will warn that it is an uncomfortable machine.
> 
> In my case, arthritis is quite bad but I would have to tell the whole story on how I alleviate some of the pain. But to boil it down, and I do not recommend the doses I take to anyone unless you have cancer. Is my heavy use of pain meds. However, I fell from a 5 story building and one of the things broken (well shattered) was both wrists. I only have about 5 percent movement in left wrist, and 0 percent in right one. This was in 2001, and the arthritis has only gotten worse. I barely function, at any normal rate but the pain is fairly well subsided when I take what is prescribed. But I do dislike being on them, and take as minimal as possible. I purposefully cut myself down to a level that may not kill me (if that was ever going to kill me) As I use to take 4 - 80 Oxys a day, and as much Percocet as needed (usually have a bottle of 160 laying around) I took that amount for nearly 10 years. But now am on 2 - 40s a day, and try to use no more than 1 or 2 percs a day (if I even use them).
> 
> ...




After reading your courage, I will never complain again about my Arthritis discomfort. Hang in there Brian, my hat is off to you.
HErb


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure I would call it courage, more like persistence of a high willed person, if there is such.
I am not trying to detract from others, real pain, and I do not consider myself as any type of disable (other than the state has deemed it so.)

The wrists support I stated, if done right and used at bedtime should help most people.
Likely you will find that it has helped enough that you may start to use them (or wrists braces in general) during the day on some occasions.

Without going into to much detail, in my own case (derailing from OP), yeah I was on morphine for 32 days straight. Which does not sound like a lot. But, consider with 2 unusable hands, I was not able to use the machine that you can use for timed self dosage. So, in my case, any time I made any kind of noise the nurse was allowed to come in and give me another shot (regardless of the time allotted) But it was mainly so I did not move at all for the first 2 weeks, for the swelling to lessen before the multiple surgeries. When they finally tried to ween me off of it, they found I moved to much on Demerol, so 32 days on, with 2 days on Demerol, then back on morphine for another 5 ~ or so days at much lower doses. And was given some on some sort of basis for the next year, in ICU. and second year in hospital was finally off of it. Only to be put on pill form (hence the Oxy at such high doses). 

Anyhow, again try a hard style brace at night time, I found it was one of the better helping aids, with physical therapy to be about the least helpful (granted for my condition).


----------

